# Citizen Cryston Divers



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi Gurus,

Anything known in this case, (as the chairman of the bench said last time around)?

My probation officer says that's all in the past and to try to start a new life, meet friends, join a forum.

So, any of you whizzs know about Citizen Crystons, especially analogue divers?

All info welcome

Best regards

Graham


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Wasn't Cryston the name they used for the early eco drive?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

My Crystron is quartz (and an analog diver - pics to follow). I know nothing about it, however. Have you tried the Seiko/Citizen Watch Forum? Those guys seem to know a lot...


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Here's a pic of my Crystron, which was an ePrey impulse buy. It was advertised as NOS and it sure was: perfect condition on original rubber strap! Sorry for the poor pic, but it's cropped from a group photo. I'm having a hard time photographing this watch as it sports the single most reflective domed crystal I've ever seen


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Nalu said:


> Here's a pic of my Crystron, which was an ePrey impulse buy. It was advertised as NOS and it sure was: perfect condition on original rubber strap! Sorry for the poor pic, but it's cropped from a group photo. I'm having a hard time photographing this watch as it sports the single most reflective domed crystal I've ever seen


Thanks Colin,

The reason for my query was that I saw a Cryston advertised on fleabay. Unfortunately the seller is no longer registered, so I don't know what happened to it (a Buy it Now $39.99 item).

All grist to the mill of knowledge, though.









Thanks also pg

Kind regards

Graham


----------

